# Nursing a Paph Maudie Type



## kmccormic (Jun 23, 2012)

Good Evening!

I'm trying to nurse a maudie type paph (that's all I know about it) back to health. When I unpotted it, I found it had only 1 real root, and a few small roots which were rotted. The leaves were still green, but it looked like there was crown rot, even on the little keiki it had started, and the keiki hadn't been growing much bigger for a while. There was also mold on the roots. So I trimmed roots, soaked in Physan, and then soaked in water and Superthrive rooting hormone. Now it's sitting out of sunlight, in an open freezer bag, with some damp paper towels balled up in the corners of the bag to add humidity. So I'm trying a modified "spag n bag" method. Am I doing the right thing? Should I trim all the black portions off and just go with the baby piece in front hoping it will grow roots? What do people think, is it even worth the effort? I've usually only seen the bag method referred to for phaloenopsis. Thanks for your time and advice!





Regards,
Kara


----------



## hardy (Jun 24, 2012)

The plant looks like it can make it! All the dead and hollow roots are useless and should be removed, but all the firm roots are important because they can still absorb water for the plant.

Your plant seems to have some firm roots, so I think it can be potted right away. Since you mention crown rot, you may need some fungicides. I use benlate and mancozeb to treat rots in my paphs.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 24, 2012)

It doesn't look too bad. The new growth is at the right stage to send out a flush of fresh new roots. I just got a callosum with ZERO live roots. To rescue rootless paphs, I wouldn't bag it unless your humidity is very low. I use a styrofoam drinking cup as a pot, make many holes about 1cm diameter around the bottom half of the cup, and then plant the rootless thing in 100% long-fibre sphagnum moss. Give a good drench and then only water when the top of the moss dries out and becomes crispy.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 24, 2012)

welcome to the forum

bag-n-sphag never worked for me
i always just put things up in sphag and then monitor to put them into my media as soon as the roots seem big enough

(just a little terminology, Paphs don't keiki, they put off new growths {to replace the old growths that die after they flower})


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree with the others, and would pot it in a fairly fine mix or sphagnum, making sure the little knobs that will form the new roots are well covered by the mix.

Welcome to Slippertalk -- I hope you'll tell us a little about yourself in the Greetings and Salutation section.


----------



## Stone (Jun 25, 2012)

Good evening and welcome to ST! Yes just pot it in the normal way, (in a small pot) water once and keep on the dry side till new roots come out and I think they will within 3 weeks. Spray lightly and often.


----------



## kmccormic (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome! It took me a bit to find spaghnum moss around here locally. So I'll trim the roots and try putting it in a cup with the moss. Do you recommend leaving the bottom of the cup below the holes wet, or should I drain thoroughly? Should I use more rooting hormone? It doesn't seem to be responding to the Superthrive, should I try KLN rooting hormone? I don't know if there's any actual difference between them. Once it's in the cup, should I be misting the undersides of the leaves regularly?
Regards,
Kara


----------



## Stone (Jun 27, 2012)

kmccormic said:


> Thanks for the welcome! It took me a bit to find spaghnum moss around here locally. So I'll trim the roots and try putting it in a cup with the moss. Do you recommend leaving the bottom of the cup below the holes wet, or should I drain thoroughly? Should I use more rooting hormone? It doesn't seem to be responding to the Superthrive, should I try KLN rooting hormone? I don't know if there's any actual difference between them. Once it's in the cup, should I be misting the undersides of the leaves regularly?
> Regards,
> Kara



I don't think orchids respond to rooting hormones. I wouldn't bother.
Mike.


----------



## kmccormic (Jul 12, 2012)

An update for all you helpful people. The plant is still going. The leaves haven't curled up and died. They have become more translucent. I did put it in sphagnum in a styrofoam cup with lots of holes for airflow. (finding the moss was a long search.) I moved it over to its old spot near a window, but not in direct light pathway. It hasn't grown any roots on the baby plant though. Time will tell. Any idea how long I should give it? 

Cheers,
Kara


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2012)

...As long as it takes! (It may take awhile for new roots to appear -- don't be easily discouraged.)


----------

